# Fishing the Fishing Capital of the World



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Fishing the Fishing Capital of the World
Our state has so much to offer so many. Not too long ago Florida was the least populated of all the Southern states. By contrast, in 2018 Florida is the third most populous, and the eighth most densely populated state in the entire United States, and, for good reason. Our tropical weather is what most can only dream of. And, for the avid outdoors sportsmen/women, the Sunshine State offers not only superb fishing, but outstanding hunting opportunities. Many who fish, also hunt. In Florida 190,526 paid hunting licenses were purchased in 2017. The number one target, the Florida deer:*
*
Followed closely by the Florida will boar. I celebrated wedding anniversary # 46, and birthday # 76, by harvesting this trophy:


In addition, Florida offers outstanding turkey hunting opportunities. First up the ever so hard to hunt Osceola wild turkey:

And the grand-daddy of them all, the Eastern trophy:

Thanks to responsible FWC management, and strict enforcement of regulations, our woods & waters are safe and productive. The FWC is everywhere:

Great hunting and outstanding fishing... This is Our Florida!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Think Florida hunting is great? Wait until you try fishing in the Sunshine State!
Florida is widely recognized as the...

and for good reason. With 2,279 miles of tidal shoreline, 11,000 miles of waterways, countless lakes and streams, and offshore fishing second to none, the Sunshine State is a twelve month wonderland. In addition, Florida leads the nation in total angler expenditures. State income tax? Not Florida! Per the National Marine Fisheries Service 2017 report, $8.0 billion dollars, supporting 114,898 jobs, can be attributed to Florida fishing. Florida is so important to the sports fishing industry that the International Game and Fish Association (IGFA) headquarters has been located in Florida since 1950. Ever wonder why Florida is the 'Fishing Capital of the World'? Per the IGFA Florida is # 1 in the number of Game Fish records: Total all time Florida Game Fish records, 4,557, Florida's current 979 records completely overshadows the next highest, California, 323, Alaska, 320. Whether lakes, ponds or stream, bridge fishing, flats fishing, fishing from a kayak, or spearfishing, there is always fish ready to be caught. And, not to be left out, is the granddaddy of them all... offshore fishing. Exactly how good is Florida offshore fishing? Come along with us, witness first hand, from the deck of Hubbard's Marina Florida Fisherman ll exactly how good Florida Fishing can be. Outstanding catches are common week in, week out, twelve months out of the year. Prepare to be amazed at the versatility and numbers of fishes caught. Madeira Beach, Florida, we are out of here:




Madeira Beach, Florida, with its tropical, crystal clear, warm water, and sun-bleached white, sandy, beach, is hard to leave. But leave we must. We are on a mission, a mission to catch fish, a lot of fish:

This is serious fishing for serious fishermen/women. Long time first mate, Will, shows us exactly how to:

We will be fishing deep, very deep, into the very heart of the Fabulous Florida Middle Grounds and beyond. On the long ride out our very comfortable bunks are our best friends:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The early Wednesday morning action is on-going:





The fish are ready for a fight, but so are we:


Shark problems:

The fights continue:


No matter how hard we try, we cannot get away from the 'endangered' American red snapper:

What a fight. This gag avoided the sharks:














Think you are man/woman enough:





The hard fighting, good eating, Almaco jack:


Let's remember this one:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

It's been a long, hard fought, night, day. We are fished-out tired, and ever so hungry. Before we hit our bunks for the long ride home, it's 'Jersey Girl' Tammy time:

This has been a trip, an adventure, never to be forgotten. Next up, May 17, is the big one. We will be fishing waters well over 600 feet deep for snowy grouper, tile fish, and, many seldom seen fishes. Ever see a longtail bass? You will:

For this very special 63 hour trip Captains Mark Hubbard and Captain Bryon Holland, along with long-time first mate Will McClure will be guiding us.


Any doubts about, 'Fishing the Fishing Capital of the World'? Doubt no more!



The 'in-the-money' jackpot winning Amberjack hit the scales at 51.0 pounds, mangrove snapper was a real winner at 7.3 pounds.*

Check out the short, action packed, live on-the-water video of our trip: (click on the YouTube link)

https://youtu.be/f9fUgP-U9B8


Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, you guys have it down to a science, those AJ's are beast!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir! We sure try. We were fishing way West of the Northern edges of the Florida Middle Grounds, a very long ways from Central Florida.

This just in... As the Florida leaves on the Friday 39 hour trip Will misses the great rope toss!


----------

